# my rotkita ( lil cutie)



## paudieireland (Oct 25, 2008)

heres my rotweiller akita cross toby


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

very cute


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Interesting cross. A cutie for sure.


----------



## paudieireland (Oct 25, 2008)

ye hes got the height and curly tail of akita the colours of a rottweiler apart from a white chest and the temperment of a baby lol


----------

